# XBOX with Pioneer receiver and projector - No Sound and picture together



## mk01 (Jul 7, 2012)

Can not get this to work no matter what I do. Any help?

Epson PowerLite 8350 with HDMI 1 and 2 inputs.
Pioneer VSX-820 Receiver. HDMI inputs for BD, DVD, TV/SAT, and DVR/VCR and one HDMI out
XBOX 360 slim with optical out, HDMI out and component (using xbox cable)

My projector mounted on ceiling with only an HDMI to where the receiver ans XBOX are. It does not appear this receiver can use component from the xbox and then HDMI to the receiver. 
What I have tried:
1) xbox to projector using hdmi - Picture displays but no sound. Added optical audio to receiver but no sound (but this may be my problem...I've tried to change all the inputs but I can find any xbox sound.

2) xbox to receiver (all of the hdmi inputs listed above), receiver to projector using out hdmi on receiver - Projector says "Source: HDMI 1 no signal" I've tried to the HDMI2 input on the projector too...same result. xbox sound comes through when I use inputs (BD, DVD, TV/SAT). No sound when I use input DVR/VCR.

I have a Blue Ray that works connected directly to a TV using component cables (the TV does not have HDMI). The xbox also works when connecting to the TV directly using component cables.

What is odd is that connecting the projector directly to the blue ray, I get the same "Source: HDMI 1 no signal" and no sound. The blu ray used to work this way with red/white cables then going to the receiver for sound. I'm also 95% sur eit worked with the blue ray going to the DVD HDMI input and then the HDMI output to the projector. It stopped working a month or so ago and I wasnt sure if it was something the kids did or not. I didnt have another HDMI device until I got the 360 to test.
I have also rest the receiver settings to factory defaults (thinking they may have messed somethig up.

Any ideas? Seems like a receiver issue or setting?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Firstly welcome to TSF. :grin:

Secondly - forget the names Pioneer puts on the HDMI input - they're all the same.

My guess is that the xbox needs to be set to output video via HDMI and audio via optical. Go into the menus and see if the settings can be changed to allow this.

Also, the Pioneer may need to be told to send the video out via HDMI in its menus.

Also, HDMI tends to be persnickety if it doesn't get a signal it likes. Keep trying turning on the equipment in various orders to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## mk01 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome 

No luck. I've tried all combinations of turning on components and checked to make sure they are set up as you indicated. It seems I may have multiple issues. One with the Blu ray and one with the receiver? If I have the xbox going out to the projector directly, I get the picture. If I unplug the hdmi from the xbox and plug it into the blue ray, shouldn't I get the blue ray pic? I get the no signal message. Shuttng off and turning on, unplugging, wigling cable, all have no effect to get a picture out of the blue Ray. Also, shoudl I be able to rune red/white audio cables out of the blue ray into the reciver and be able to atleast hear sound? I get nothing. The xbox does not have red/white jacks for sound output. 

Since I have picture on the xbox and can run an optical to the receiver to a generic looking input, what input would the receiver be set to to hear the xbox sound? The manual only addresses if you have a video going to the receiver for the component (in which case you can set the input to look for different audio ports (Hdmi, Optical, digital, or analog). I tried setting the BD up to optical but got nothing.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

With HDMI you have to power off when moving the cable. You can't simply "hot swap" the HDMI cable (most of the time). This is because part of the boot process of the hardware is to check which ports are used (in this case HDMI), and perform the HDCP handshake process before the port is initialized.

So, in other words, each time you want to move the HDMI cable for testing, power everything off. Then move the cable, then power the components back on.


----------



## mk01 (Jul 7, 2012)

I thought that was true too. it does work to hot swap toi the xbox. i have tried shutting everything off and started in all combinations. Still nothing. Very frustrating to say the least. Receiver and blue ray are less than probably 30 hours of use.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

OK

1) configuration issue. The xBox has to be configured to use the optical output when the HDMI is connected. I don't recall if it's possible or not. I know it can configured to use analog audio with video over HDMI, but that is all that I've had to do. You then would select the input on the Receiver to which you have connected the cable. They should all be labeled on the back panel and there should be a corresponding diagram in the User Manual.

2) All devices should work when connected directly to the projector. As it seems to be hit or miss, I'd have to suspect a cable issue or just finicky hardware. While HDMI cables typically work or they don't, there are varying quality and different spec cables. A hardware issue would be harder to diagnose. But that's not likely the case.


----------

